# Advanced OH Fingertricks (Including <B>, <M,S,E>, etc.)



## Joseph Hale (Aug 20, 2016)

Link to Playlist on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOoLpSYY2WQhqwdApoHaVCfHUVGprg_Jb

I've been doing a lot of experimenting with OH over past few years, especially in the realm of fingertricks. I have figured out ways to do _any face or slice turn_ from one of two basics grips. I feel a need to share this, so I created this playlist that shows everything I know. I mirrored the video so everyone can easily see how the fingertrick is executed, regardless of whether you use your Right or Left hand for OH.
I am 99.9999% sure that *everyone *who watches this will learn something new. I have searched long and hard to see if any of the finger tricks I have developed are documented anywhere else, only to find two: S and M'. (For more details regarding this, look at the "Note" at the end of the description for the Advanced OH video)

Some of the fingertricks shown

1st video - 4mins 30 secs
Just the basics. Designed for complete newbies.

2nd video (This is where all the really cool stuff is) - 5mins
All slice turns <M,S,E> without tabling (though that is also explained).
A nice 9 move (STM) H-Perm is shown that uses S moves.

<B> turns, *without* a cube rotation to "make" it the U or D layer.
Several new double flicks.

So for less than 10 mins of your time, you will almost certainly learn a lot that will help you get better at OH. I look forward to your thoughts and comments!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOoLpSYY2WQhqwdApoHaVCfHUVGprg_Jb
  

Also feel free to subscribe to my channel!
https://goo.gl/v4VRzq


----------



## sqAree (Aug 20, 2016)

Your videos are very good!

I almost can't do any fingertrick of your advanced video though. ._. The H perm is great, far faster than the usual RU one, even without practice.


----------



## Y2k1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks so much! S, B, and a new style of double flick helped my tines a lot!


----------



## Joseph Hale (Aug 21, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I almost can't do any fingertrick of your advanced video though. ._.


 That's what practice is for. It took me several weeks to get even decent at the <B> turns after figuring them out. The best way to learn them is to do your scrambles OH. It does take a LOT longer, but your fingertricking improves really fast!



Y2k1 said:


> Thanks so much! S, B, and a new style of double flick helped my tines a lot!


 I'm glad you like them! Those are my two favorite fingertricks in this video! S because I like using it for H-Perm, and <B> because that was the first cool one I created on my own.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 21, 2016)

Your videos are very well done and should be go-to's in general. A lot of effort has clearly been put into them.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 21, 2016)

wow, some of these moves are really hard. i guess i should start practicing those B moves.

for M table abuse, use pinky flick FD to DB. the index finger is the old style that causes a huge lag.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2016)

GuRoux said:


> wow, some of these moves are really hard. i guess i should start practicing those B moves.
> 
> for M table abuse, use pinky flick FD to DB. the index finger is the old style that causes a huge lag.


I predicted that you would say that. I agree, using pinky makes MU algs way more fluid. Also: everybody should use the MU H-perm for OH. The RU one is too long.


----------



## Joseph Hale (Aug 21, 2016)

GuRoux said:


> for M table abuse, use pinky flick FD to DB. the index finger is the old style that causes a huge lag.


That's a great idea! Thanks! Feel free to add it to the comments on the video.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 21, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> . Also: everybody should use the MU H-perm for OH. The RU one is too long.


I support this idea.


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 11, 2016)

I didnt really understand how to do those B moves. They were just too fast. Can you explain that a Little more?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 11, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> I didnt really understand how to do those B moves. They were just too fast. Can you explain that a Little more?


For B':
Do an F' like you would do with 2 hands. (left index finger on UFL sticker pushing down). Do that F' one-handed. Slide your finger backwards 1 piece, so now it is on the UL sticker. Do the same motion you do for the F', doing an Fw'. At the same time, do a z rotation.
For B:
Index finger on LU sticker. Push to UR. z'.


----------



## Teoidus (Oct 13, 2016)

Hm so would that not be better notated (x) (u' y) (x')?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 13, 2016)

Teoidus said:


> Hm so would that not be better notated (x) (u' y) (x')?


No, because it isn't a rotation. Your thumb stays on the front.


----------

